# 3rd Kazekage vs. 4th Kazekage (Read OP)



## trance (Jun 9, 2013)

The 3rd's Iron Sand was said to be the most feared weapon, so let's put it to the test. 

The 3rd is obviously a puppet and the 4th is alive.

Location: Chunin Exam prelim arena

Intel: Full

Mindset: IC

Rules: All Sasori can do is control the 3rd, nothing more and can only use the Iron Sand. The 4th just needs to destroy the 3rd's puppet body to win. They both have gourds full of Iron Sand and Gold Dust.

Scenarios-

Scenario 1: The Iron Sand is nonpoison laced.

Scenario 2: The Iron Sand is poison laced that will kill in 3 minutes.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Gold Sand, clogs up the joints of 3rd Puppet and Sasori... gold isn't magnetic and therefore Sasori loses. Logically the 4th protects his entire body with Gold Sand and shields himself from all damage and poison.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 9, 2013)

Sasori should win. The Sandaime is noted as the stronger of the two. The Sandaime sand appeared to be the stronger of the two. Anything the Yondaime can do with his gold dust, the Sandaime can likely do with his Iron sand. The Yondaime hasn't shown any defense power that would suggest that he can block any of the Sandaime's without them going right through. The Sandaime is just overall better and has the better weapon's+feats then the Yondaime.


----------



## Kai (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2013)

^
/Thread?


----------

